# Java-Script (Array und Facebook geht nicht)



## emc7kr (29. Mai 2011)

Hallo Leute,

nachdem mir Google keine Ergebnisse mehr liefert habe ich beschlossen, hier nach Lösungen zu suchen, weiß aber nicht nach was ich suchen soll...

Mein Problem ist, dass ich von meiner Facebook-Seite JRK-Fridingen die Alben und Bilder auf meiner Homepage www.jrk-fridingen.de anzeigen will... Ich habe mir das Facebook gedöns auch durchgelesen und habe jetzt ein Problem:

[JAVA=63]<script src="http://connect.facebook.net/en_US/all.js"></script>
			<script>

			var query = FB.Data.query("SELECT aid,link,name,cover_pid FROM album WHERE owner = 175631865825471");
			query.wait(function(rows) {

				var inhalt;
				var z = 0;
				for(var i = 0;i < rows.length; i++){
					var q = "SELECT pid,src FROM photo WHERE pid = '"+rows[z].cover_pid+"'";
					var name = rows_.name;
					alert(name);
					var query1 = FB.Data.query(q);
					inhalt += "<div><a href=\"view.php?aid="+z+"\">";
					var i2;
					query1.wait(function(raws) {
						i2 = "<img src="+raws[0].src+">";
					});
					inhalt += i2+"<br>"+name+"</a></div>";
					document.getElementById('menu3').innerHTML = inhalt;
					z++;
				}


			});

			</script>[/code]

Wenn ich den inhalt anzeige, kommt es zwar "z"-Mal, aber er zeigt immer nur das letzte an... Wisst ihr was ich meine?

Ich hoffe ich finde hier Hilfe und ich habe das richtige Forum/Thread gefunden 

Gruß emc7kr_


----------



## maki (29. Mai 2011)

> Ich hoffe ich finde hier Hilfe und ich habe das richtige Forum/Thread gefunden


Nö, leider nicht.

*verschoben*


----------



## XHelp (29. Mai 2011)

Mach dir entweder ein haufen alert's rein oder benutze den Browser-JS-Debugger um alles Schritt für Schritt nachzuvollziehen. Dann wirst du vlt sehen, wo der Fehler ist


----------



## emc7kr (29. Mai 2011)

XHelp hat gesagt.:


> Mach dir entweder ein haufen alert's rein oder benutze den Browser-JS-Debugger um alles Schritt für Schritt nachzuvollziehen. Dann wirst du vlt sehen, wo der Fehler ist



Hab schon viele, viele Alerts drin, aber wenn ein Fehler drin ist, kommen viele einfach nicht.... Ist so blöd das ganze herauszufinden...


----------



## XHelp (29. Mai 2011)

Wie "wenn ein Fehler drin ist"? Zu wissen, dass man eine bestimmte Abfrage oder Schleife nicht betritt ist auch eine wertvolle Information.


----------



## emc7kr (29. Mai 2011)

Ich werde den Thread jetzt als erledigt markieren, weil ich von doofem JS zu PHP umgestiegen bin... Ist das in Ordnung?


----------



## chalkbag (31. Mai 2011)

Blödsinn, verlesen.


----------

